# Winch for direct view 55” screen and center speaker



## Dan Dugan (16 d ago)

My studio is live-work. For watching TV or movies a big screen and center speaker are in front of the mixer. I made a 60-pound counterweight rig that takes the screen and speaker up about five feet for storage. It’s crude and I’ve always intended to replace it with a nice, smooth electric winch. Can anyone recommend a winch?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Dan,

That’s a pretty unusual problem from a home theater standpoint! It may be hard to find an answer on a home theater forum. Your best bet is probably to visit the Dedicated HT Construction section at our sister forum, AVS. Lots of knowledable folks hang out there, including some that are actually do custom home theater installations for a living. Good luck!









Dedicated Theater Design & Construction


Dedicated Theater construction ideas and design talk. From start to finish of your dedicated theater.




www.avsforum.com





Regards,
Wayne


----------

